# Can errors from licensed dictionaries be corrected?



## Nanon

Hi Mike,

The title of my post is (almost) self-explanatory. Just to give a couple of examples, in this thread, a forero noticed a gender error in the French-Spanish dictionary. This error has been reported. 
Before asking my question here, I did a quick search in Comments and suggestions and found this thread: in the corresponding entry, FR milliard is translated by _thousand _(and _million _in the example sentence) instead of _billion_! 

However I am wondering if entries from other dictionaries (Espasa-Calpe in this case but not only, I'm afraid) can be edited by WR. Is there anything we can do?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You can let Mike know about every single mistake by contacting him through this link you can find in every dictionary:

*Suggestions*


----------



## Nanon

Yes, this is what I did, or what was done or already recommended.
But aforementioned thread about FR milliard - SP mil (!) dates back from 2006, so it must have been reported long ago.
Do we know if our suggestions will be added to future updates, by any chance?


----------



## swift

Salut Nanon,

En effet, tu peux signaler les erreurs directement à Mike en utilisant le formulaire _Contact Us_. Cependant, Mike ne peut apporter de modifications à ces dictionnaires, car il n'en possède pas les droits : il signale les erreurs aux auteurs du dictionnaire mais c'est à ceux-ci de rectifier les entrées correspondantes.



> If you have a  suggested change for one of those dictionaries, please write to us through the  Contact Us form, and your suggestion will be sent to the publisher.
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/english/suggestions.aspx?w=stacker&dict=enes


Il est de nombreuses erreurs qui ont été signalées à plusieurs reprises, mais elles n'ont pas été corrigées. 

Bises,


J.


----------



## Nanon

Salut J. et merci .

But then - and sorry if I sound too insistent on this matter - I suppose it helps if forum threads provide the right answer...
I don't want to be obnoxious and much less to create problems with licensed contents, but we want to deliver reliable information, don't we?


----------



## swift

Yes, we do. And, yes, it _might_ be helpful, given that WR forums are an extension of the dictionaries. In the best of the cases, those threads are closed; but some of them are deleted .


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

We are not allowed to alter the text of the licensed dictionaries, even if they are wrong.

With Oxford's dictionaries, I pass all suggested changes on to the publisher.  I do know that they consider each suggestion, and often write back the person who suggested the change.  When I get new versions of their dictionaries, the corrections are included.

I haven't had so much luck with Espasa.  I still keep a record of all the comments, but there is no easy way for me to send them to them and for them to make the changes.  It is quite disappointing.

Having said this, I hope to find a better solution, especially for the Espasa dictionaries, in the next few months. Nanon, ask me again in September if you don't hear anything more from me about this.

Mike


----------



## swift

Good morning, Mike.

Thanks for your message.

I think I speak for both (Anne and myself) when I say that keeping a record of those mistakes in the forums may be a good idea. Unfortunately, whenever a forero points out one of those errors in the forums, his or her thread is closed and then deleted. Is there anything we can do in order to advise the users of the dictionaries? I mean, is there any other way to make those mistakes known so that any user of the dictionaries may find the good translations?

Best,


J.


----------



## Nanon

You do speak for both, José. Un millón . To Mike too .
Another problem is that if we discuss errors here in C&S, no link is created in the dictionary page. Only threads (open or closed) published in respective language forums create links (cf. aforementioned "milliard" entry - there is no link remitting to the related discussion in C&S).
Honestly, I don't want to sound obnoxious and I suspect that handling these license agreements must not be easy!...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Coucou,

Avant nous supprimions ces fils en recommandant au foriste d'utiliser le _Suggestions_ mais comme nous n'avions pas de résultats maintenant pour pallier le problème, dans le EF, nous indiquons :¡ERROR en el diccionario! + le mot.
Ce n'est qu'un pis aller .
Voir

Un beso


----------



## Nanon

Coucou Martine,

Triste constat mais c'est toujours ça de gagné... Bises .


----------

